# Hanna Prater, die Freundin von Sebastian Vettel, im Bikini am Strand Sardinien 2010 x10



## beachkini (16 Nov. 2010)




----------



## Mandalorianer (16 Nov. 2010)

*:thx: für die Klasse Pics :thumbup:*


----------



## campo (16 Nov. 2010)

danke


----------



## Franky70 (16 Nov. 2010)

Auch zu ihr kann man Sebastian beglückwünschen.
Danke.


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2010)

nett


----------



## Devilx (21 Nov. 2010)

Eine nette Freundin hat unser Weltmeister da.


----------



## blede332 (21 Nov. 2010)

Wow richtig hübsche Freundin :thumbup:


----------



## gundi (22 Nov. 2010)

toll gemacht danke


----------



## Sweetpeachgirl (12 Juli 2011)

die beiden sind ein echt nettes Paar


----------



## kalt (12 Juli 2011)

nicht schlecht !


----------



## armin (19 Dez. 2011)

Gute Wahl.


----------



## Bert19 (20 Dez. 2011)

Danke echt nice die kleine!:thumbup:


----------



## cyreander (27 Feb. 2012)

sie ist bestimmt mit ihm zusammen, weil er so schön ist ...


----------



## klappstuhl (2 März 2012)

Vielen Dank, sie kann sich echt sehen lassen!


----------



## mar (2 März 2012)

Super


----------



## holly789 (5 März 2012)

Urlaub muß sein, aber der hier ist gut. Viel Spaß Sebastian! Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## beobachter5 (7 März 2012)

thx für die freundin ;-)


----------



## funnysusanne (7 März 2012)

sehr nett!!!


----------



## Bandy (7 März 2012)

Wow, echt süß, danke für die tollen Fotos .


----------



## tarzane (8 März 2012)

Die Süsse hat der Gocart-Fahrer gar nicht verdient


----------



## max4004 (27 Nov. 2012)

Nette gutaussehende Freundin hat er


----------



## altgenug (18 Dez. 2012)

N guten Geschmack hatter!


----------



## htrude2003 (23 Dez. 2012)

sauber sauber


----------



## olli67 (23 Dez. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## nida1969 (26 Dez. 2012)

Super Bilder, vielen Dank!!!!


----------



## sxxym (5 Jan. 2013)

Danke! Ein neuer Stern. Echt süß...


----------



## djschorschi (4 Okt. 2014)

Hatter nen guten Geschmacj, der Sebi!


----------



## mue1893 (6 März 2015)

Nett, wirklich sehr nett! Danke!


----------



## Arma1981 (14 Dez. 2016)

hübsches Mädel hat er da an seiner Seite


----------



## nagerdrops (22 Jan. 2017)

ne hübsche


----------



## Arma1981 (22 Jan. 2017)

Auch seine Freundin schaut echt Weltmeisterlich aus!!!!


----------

